# Informationen zum Fernwirkprotokoll IEC 870-5-104



## blonderemil (3 September 2009)

Ein Moin,Moin wünsche ich

ich benötige Informationen zum *Fernwirkprotokoll IEC 870-5-104*.
Nach ein bißchen googeln weiß ich zwar was die Aufgabe dieses Protokolls alles umfaßt, siehe Wortlaut:

Die IEC 60870-5-104 ist ein allgemeines Übertragungsprotokoll zwischen (Netz-)Leitsystemen und Unterstationen.

Die Telegramme werden per Internetprotokoll TCP/IP übertragen. Das Protokoll besitzt allgemeine Fähigkeiten im Rahmen von SCADA-Anwendungen.

Mit der Norm IEC 60870-5-104 wurde erreicht, dass Geräte und Anlagen der Fernwirk- und Leittechnik verschiedener Hersteller ohne grundsätzliche Anpassungsentwicklungen miteinander kommunizieren können. Die Freiheitsgrade der Norm erlauben verschiedene lieferantenspezifische Profile (z. B. der verwendeten Telegrammtypen und Funktionen). Mit Hilfe einer Interoperabilitätsliste können die Profile aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Diese Norm hat vor allem im europäischen und asiatischen Raum weite Verbreitung gefunden.

Das Fernwirkprotokoll IEC 60870-5-104 eignet sich auch als Feld- oder Stationsbus. Der Einsatz als Stationsbus ermöglicht dabei auch eine direkte Kommunikation zwischen einzelnen Geräten.

Bla Bla Bla........

Aber mich interessiert der genaue Aufbau dieses Protokolls. Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen oder Infos zu kommen lassen.

mfg
Rene


----------



## paula23 (4 September 2009)

Schau mal hier,

http://webstore.iec.ch/preview/info_iec60870-5-104{ed2.0}en_d.pdf

warum den Ausbau, Fernwirktechnik scheint man nicht tot zu bekommen.

Servus


----------



## celtic (20 Mai 2014)

http://www.ipcomm.de/product/FinkWinPP/de/Bed104Ger.pdf


----------

